# Need some help with brake problem



## Tjb12 (Jan 6, 2014)

I put new pads on my 05 arctic cat 650 v2. When I went to bleed them I can't get anything out of the handle reservoir. It's full of fluid. I tried putting my finger over the hole and pump the handle to try and bleed it but nothing is happening. I can feel it sucking my finger in so I know it's working. Any ideas?


----------

